# Installation auf MariaDB



## celocore (17. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Community,

gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungswerte zur Installation von ISPConfig 3 auf MariaDB statt MySQL? Nach der Webseite von MariaDB soll man ja die Binaries einfach austauschen können.


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2011)

Ich hatte es mal vor einem jahr versucht und da ließ es sich nicht installieren. MariaDB verwendet einen SQL Strict mode der die SQL Abfragen anders interpretiert wodurch ISPConfig nicht mehr funktioniert. Das lässt sich vielleicht irgendwo in der config ausschalten, hatte aber keine Zeit mich damit weiter auseinanderzusetzen. Die Werbeaussage "einfach austauschbar" stimmt aber leider nicht so ganz in der Praxis.


----------



## celocore (17. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Till,

damit hatte ich schon gerechnet. Dann muß wohl ein externer Server herhalten, der die DB zur Verfügung stellt und nicht über ISPC gehandlet wird.
Danke erstmal für die Info.


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2011)

Ich hab gerade mal ins mysql manual gesehen, wenn mariadb noch weitestgehend kompatibel ist, dann könntest Du versuchen den modus so zu setzen wie er beim standard mysql ist:

MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 5.1.6 Server SQL Modes


----------



## celocore (17. Okt. 2011)

Ah, ok. Werde ich mal testen.
Danke!


----------

